# how can I get Dodger to stop barking?



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Dodger barks at everyone who walks past our house when he's outside, but when we we're out with him he doesn't bark. I don't really want to use a bark collar ( i have one and hate using it for my other dog). I found that when I was opening the door to tell him to be quiet he'll bark just to get me to open the door. He's in the house with us most of the time and only outside when he has to go potty or when we need to bring the cat in. I don't let him in when he's barking either. But my question is how can i get him to stop barking at everyone who walks by without using a bark collar or an e collar and without me being out there with him all the time?


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I should mention he gets two 3 mile walks a day and 20-30 minutes work with the flirt pole a day so i'm pretty sure he's getting enough exercise plus he gets 10-20 mins training a day.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure if this will help or not but we trained molly to speak and let out one bark then trained her to speak with multiple barks. While she is barking over and over we tought her quiet. Now if she starts barking we just say quiet and she will stop immediately. This was all done with treats and tonnes of practice


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I can usually tell him enough and he'll stop in the house, but I don't want to open the door to tell him 'enough' because he's figured out that if he barks the door opens and head comes out and he'll intentionally bark at the door which creates more barking. My friend suggested spray him with water, but he's afraid of water, he's just starting to tolerate it and I don't want to ruin his progress with water.

How did you teach quiet?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> I can usually tell him enough and he'll stop in the house, but I don't want to open the door to tell him 'enough' because he's figured out that if he barks the door opens and head comes out and he'll intentionally bark at the door which creates more barking. My friend suggested spray him with water, but he's afraid of water, he's just starting to tolerate it and I don't want to ruin his progress with water.
> 
> How did you teach quiet?


I taught her to bark multiple times by saying" speak, speak, speak" and when she starts barking over and over I say quiet and when she stops she get a treat or gets to continue playing with her flirt pole.

We train mostly with the flirt pole Molly will do anything for it and she will keep total focus on us(she goes nuts for it)


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> I taught her to bark multiple times by saying" speak, speak, speak" and when she starts barking over and over I say quiet and when she stops she get a treat or gets to continue playing with her flirt pole.
> 
> We train mostly with the flirt pole Molly will do anything for it and she will keep total focus on us(she goes nuts for it)


ok I'll try that thanks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

In puppy class we taught the dogs to speak so we could then teach 'quiet.'


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

hum maybe they'll cover that in Obedience when he starts in three weeks.


----------



## latonia631 (Oct 18, 2010)

Also try Youtube videos if it's hard to visualize how to exactly do it. Sometimes timing of the reward is critical.


----------

